# Blähton - Winterstreu <--> Hydrokultur



## Garfield (23. Nov. 2011)

Hallo,

im Baumarkt verkaufen sie im Moment grosse Tüten mit Blähton zur umweltschonenden Winterstreu, ohne Salzzusatz.
Hingegen habe ich keinen Blähton zur Hydrokultur gefunden.
Spricht etwas dagegen ( Grösse, Zusammensetzung ... ) den Winterstreu auch zur Hydrokultur einzusetzen ?


----------



## Annett (23. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Blähton - Winterstreu <--> Hydrokultur*

Hallo Jeannot.

Also wenn da keine Zusätze drauf stehen, würde ich zur Sicherheit kurz nochmal den Hersteller des Streugutes anfragen wegen möglicher Zusätze und dann zugreifen.


----------



## Joerg (25. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Blähton - Winterstreu <--> Hydrokultur*

Hallo Jeannot,
kannst du dafür verwenden, ist das gleiche Zeug.
Ich habe dieses Jahr größere Mengen Ende Februar beim Discounter günstig abgestaubt. 0,10€ / Tüte.


----------

